

Postach.io Turns An Evernote Notebook Into A Blog - nerdburn
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/17/postach-io-turns-an-evernote-notebook-into-a-blog/
If Tumblr get's purchased you might want another blogging platform. If you haven't seen this yet, give it a try! We just got TechCrunch'd :)
======
krmmalik
Great to see this on here. Hope postach.io and quoterobot get further
attention over the next few months. Both really great products, and Shawn
really seems to know what he's doing.

Wish the team the very best.

Full disclosure: I am a user of both products and got to know Shawn via
QuoteRobot about 6 months ago.

~~~
nerdburn
Thanks for the support Khuram, and for using our products!

------
mazsa
FYI: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5445293>

